# حافظات حلى الجريش-صحون الحلى الزجاجيه-اكواب نيكون



## القمرالمضئ (19 أبريل 2012)

حافظات حلى الجريش الشكل الاول








سعر الدرزن 100 ريال


حافظات حلى الجريش الشكل الثاني
















سعر الدرزن 150 ريال



صحون الحلى الزجاجيه










سعر الدرزن 135 ريال


اكواب نيكون









سعر الكوب 80 ريال

للطلب 0503973567

تفضلي متجري متجر موده مول


http://www.my-semo.com/


----------



## القمرالمضئ (26 أبريل 2012)

*رد: حافظات حلى الجريش-صحون الحلى الزجاجيه-اكواب نيكون*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## القمرالمضئ (18 يونيو 2012)

*رد: حافظات حلى الجريش-صحون الحلى الزجاجيه-اكواب نيكون*

=================


----------



## القمرالمضئ (2 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: حافظات حلى الجريش-صحون الحلى الزجاجيه-اكواب نيكون*

لا اله الا الله


----------

